# Oh god no: Katie Price show will showcase her "incredible horsemanship" - kill me now



## katelarge (28 August 2010)

http://www.broadcastnow.co.uk/news/broadcasters/living-reveals-katie-price-plans/5017486.article

For those non-meeja types who don't subscribe, here is the lowdown below. Yet another nadir for the orange lilo. And such an insult to the REAL incredible horsemen and women out there. 
----------------

Livings plans for Katie Price include a factual reality series showcasing her incredible horsemanship, as well as the observational docs currently airing on ITV2.

Speaking today at the Edinburgh International TV festival, Living Group director of television Claudia Rosencrantz said the shows would attempt to show a new side to Price - the most famous and followed female celebrity in the country.

She added that the channel would start working with her towards the end of the year once her contract with rival ITV2 was up, and added that but there were currently no plans to use her as a presenter.
-------------


----------



## Amymay (28 August 2010)

Well she's probably a better horsewoman that most of us on here - so will be fun to watch.


----------



## katelarge (28 August 2010)

Er, considering that there are people on HHO competing in all disciplines to a high level (remember the day "Sarkie" commented on here?) then I think we can safely say no, she's NOT a better a rider than most people on here. Where do you get that from? There are many deserving riders who are better than most of us, and I'd like to see a series about THEIR incredible horsemanship. KP needs to get a life and sort out the circus that is her personal life, not get yet more media attention.


----------



## xspiralx (28 August 2010)

amymay said:



			Well she's probably a better horsewoman that most of us on here - so will be fun to watch.
		
Click to expand...

What on earth is the basis for that comment?


----------



## Montyforever (28 August 2010)

Why does everyone feel the need to moan about her? 

Shes just like any other rider on here, just very well off and in the spotlight!


----------



## minesadouble (28 August 2010)

Ermmmm - better 'horsewoman' than most people on here??? Jees think I'll get myself off to another forum pronto if that's the case!!


----------



## katelarge (28 August 2010)

We moan about her because instead of the media focusing on positive female equestrian role models - Lucinda Green, Pippa Funnell, Mary King, Lucinda Fredricks, Kelly Marks, Steph Croxford, Louise Bell - to name a VERY few right off the top of my head, they concentrate on a talentless surgery addict who competes at what is actually a very grassroots level and therefore does not deserve to be held up as a model of "incredible horsemanship". THAT'S why! I am not saying anything against KP pootling about at shows doing her thing - good luck to her - but to hold her up as an example of an "incredible" level of skill is just insulting. What is Lee Pearson then?


----------



## Allover (28 August 2010)

katelarge said:



			We moan about her because instead of the media focusing on positive female equestrian role models - Lucinda Green, Pippa Funnell, Mary King, Lucinda Fredricks, Kelly Marks, Steph Croxford, Louise Bell - to name a VERY few right off the top of my head, they concentrate on a talentless surgery addict who competes at what is actually a very grassroots level and therefore does not deserve to be held up as a model of "incredible horsemanship". THAT'S why! I am not saying anything against KP pootling about at shows doing her thing - good luck to her - but to hold her up as an example of an "incredible" level of skill is just insulting. What is Lee Pearson then?
		
Click to expand...

I second that!

In fact the only thing she has ever been good at is getting her Baps out and prostituting her private life!


----------



## TicTac (28 August 2010)

I agree that it seems like another media hype to keep KP in the spotlight.

Please tell me where her 'incredable horsemanship' skills lie? I find her one of thease people that somehow you have to watch, but at the same time almost feel sorry for. She has the money and support group to buy some wonderful horses, but that doesn't make her skilful. She may be more knowledeable than we give her credit for but as far as achievements go............no. Sorry, there are far more skillful and interesting horsewomwn out there who deserve a showcase and it's not somebody who has a pink and glitter fettish.


----------



## bahumbug (28 August 2010)

TicTac said:



			I agree that it seems like another media hype to keep KP in the spotlight.

Please tell me where her 'incredable horsemanship' skills lie? I find her one of thease people that somehow you have to watch, but at the same time almost feel sorry for. She has the money and support group to buy some wonderful horses, but that doesn't make her skilful. She may be more knowledeable than we give her credit for but as far as achievements go............no. Sorry, there are far more skillful and interesting horsewomwn out there who deserve a showcase and it's not somebody who has a pink and glitter fettish.
		
Click to expand...


Funnily enough I don't find one has to watch this monstrous creature!


----------



## brighteyes (28 August 2010)

It'll be interesting.


----------



## happyhack (28 August 2010)

Why is there so much hatred o this forum for KP!!!!

Its clear from her programmes that she loves her horses and riding and has been riding since she was a young girl. Her horses are happy and healthy, she does not mistreat them or anything like that!!

Just because she is Katie Price/Jordan does not give anyone the right to slag her off.

If this post was titled "Mystery celeb show will showcase incredible horsemanship", there would probably be excitement and everyone would watch it, not knowing what to expect. But now there will be so many people sat with their fingers already hovering over the keyboard to slag her off just as the titles roll up!


----------



## bahumbug (28 August 2010)

happyhack said:



			Why is there so much hatred o this forum for KP!!!!

Its clear from her programmes that she loves her horses and riding and has been riding since she was a young girl. Her horses are happy and healthy, she does not mistreat them or anything like that!!

Just because she is Katie Price/Jordan does not give anyone the right to slag her off.

If this post was titled "Mystery celeb show will showcase incredible horsemanship", there would probably be excitement and everyone would watch it, not knowing what to expect. But now there will be so many people sat with their fingers already hovering over the keyboard to slag her off just as the titles roll up!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but the fact is if someone does not have a high opinon of a celebrity they are perfectly within their rights to express that. However I am sure KP is more than grateful for you support lol


----------



## Shortcut (28 August 2010)

I doubt she has "incredible horsemanship" I'm sure she loves horses, but she hasnt started from the bottom and worked her way up like most of us. We dont ride for a couple of years and then ride at HOYS in a dressage performance, she certinatly didn't do all that in two years because of her Incredible horsemanship!!


----------



## katelarge (28 August 2010)

First she was Jordan, a hyper-siliconed "glammer modell" who was mostly a figure of fun because of her ludicrous boobs. Then she "got serious" and used - gasp! Her aktewal, like, real name, right. Now she is, as the TV voiceovers would have us believe, "an author, model, businesswoman and equestrienne". Sadly her rise to "fame" has coincided with the reality TV bubble that propels people to an entirely unfounded fame just because they are willing to cavort in a never-ending spotlight for public entertainment. 

And for those that think her a "really smart businesswoman" - wrong! What's "smart" about turning a perfectly good body and face into a grotesque parody of "what men want", objectifying and cheapening women in the process? What's "smart" about selling the rights to your most intimate moments, putting your kids on TV before they're old enough to even understand, let alone give their consent? If that's smart, if that's what we want to teach our kids to aspire to, then the world really is going down the toilet. Girls! No need to do well at school, go to university, educate and better yourself, work hard and believe you can be anything you want to be. Just get your face and tits done, shove them in a camera, and the money you make from that makes you a "smart businesswoman".

The reason KP attracts opinions like mine, which I'm sure are to her adoring public, very negative, is because she just never knows when to stop. When to stop with the dayglo tan, the facial work, the boobs, the diets, the awful outfits, the televised weddings, the post-wedding blessings, the reality shows - and the horses are just part of this. She is purely motivated by the money all this makes her, and as long as she gets paid, and gets (some) ratings, she will never stop. While she stays firmly in her idiot box, I don't mind at all, but when she is put in front of the public as a serious equestrian role model, that really is too much. An insult to true British equestrian talent.


----------



## niagaraduval (28 August 2010)

I think there are a lot more people on here that understand and ride horses better than she does.


----------



## SpockkyBoy (28 August 2010)

I agree more respected riders in general should be aired on tv.

It seems to me one day she wasn't intrested in the equine world, the all of a sudden she starts buying horses to ride at a high level!? Co incidently decides to bring out a KP range of clothing and horseware. 

Maybe people I know both horsey and non horsey (and in particular males) don't find her attractive or clever, and believe she does anything to get money and show off (Which almost cost her her life). Although her horses are well looked after and ridden by her grooms.

Ah well, it is ok for some who live the high life. Personally, I won't be watching it.


----------



## jumptoit (28 August 2010)

Personally I'm not a fan but can you get Living channel on Freeview?


----------



## Tinkerbee (28 August 2010)

Meh. Having seen videos of her riding, yep she is a FAR better rider than me. And probably a good few others on here...

Are glamour models too tacky for horses? She rode before she was "Jordan" as far as I know...

If Katie Price having another tv programme affects your life that much then perhaps you should take a flight to Pakistan, Zimbabwe or Afgahnistan... Get over it. I haven't a clue what she is doing atm because I don't watch tv (bar the news and Gossip Girl  ) and don't read trashy magazines. 

If you feel she is so in your face, its YOU that perhaps has the problem, not her.
Until she is coming round my house, knocking on my door and forcing me to watch her on tv, I really couldn't care less what she does.  Move on.


----------



## quirky (28 August 2010)

I don't really have an opinion on KP, I don't read about her or watch her program, so am in no position to judge.

What I do think though, is if watching KP gets people interested in horses, which in turn leads to them having riding lessons, that is no bad thing.
I'm sure there are many riding schools out there that could do with the increased business .


----------



## levantosh (28 August 2010)

Personally I don't think she can ride a horse that hasn't been schooled by Andrew!!!!!!!!
Give her an unbroken 3yo and lets see her "incredible" skills come into play.


----------



## TeenDressageDiva (28 August 2010)

I'm not a KP fan, but one thing i do want to say is that she is an ok horsewoman, she didn't start riding 2 years ago when she became KP again, when she was young she was in PC etc, and i'm not lying, a family member knew her in her PC days. Personally i agree that there are alot more worthy people for the programme who don't get enough publicity, for goodness sake in Holland Anky has her own TV programme, and yet all of our riders are ignored. 
Considering that how ever many years ago (2 i think) she was competing at Prelim and saying that she wanted to be at 2012 I can see why the general equestrian community is annoyed, and i honestly think that Living have lost it 

Boyfriends come and go but a good horse will never leave you
Life is a sinking ship....remember to sing in the lifeboats


----------



## katelarge (28 August 2010)

Er, where exactly did I say it affects my life? I don't read any tabloids, chat mags or watch "trash TV" either. And how would going to a developing or Muslim nation help? Puzzled... 
What I'm doing is raising this news in front of an informed equestrian audience and beomaning the fact that equestrian women only get screen time when they've got massive bazoomas and a permatan.


----------



## Tinkerbee (28 August 2010)

katelarge said:



			Er, where exactly did I say it affects my life? I don't read any tabloids, chat mags or watch "trash TV" either. And how would going to a developing or Muslim nation help? Puzzled... 
What I'm doing is raising this news in front of an informed equestrian audience and beomaning the fact that equestrian women only get screen time when they've got massive bazoomas and a permatan.
		
Click to expand...

My comment wasn't aimed solely at you, but given you spent so much time typing out your replies and felt the need to bring it to our attention in the first place, that in my book, is it affecting your life.

You might see that there are other things in the world other than "celebs"... and could spend your free time raising awareness on those things rather than another ITV2/3/4 offering...

Again, screen time depends on what you are watching. I've rarely seen her on tv, and never regarding horses, so I can't say I see the issue.


----------



## katelarge (28 August 2010)

Tinkerbee - go back and read what I said - I DON'T WATCH THOSE SHOWS! Can you get your head around that? And all I did was put a post on here. As a professional media journalist, I have access to media news, which I put on here. I also touch type exceptionally quickly, so a "long post" actually takes me no time. Stop making me out to be a hysteric - I'm not. I'm making my opinion heard, and if you don't agree with it, don't take that a license to argue that I (a) have no life and (b) am being hysterical. You know nothing about me. Keep this on-topic please.


----------



## Hanno Verian (28 August 2010)

quirky said:



			I don't really have an opinion on KP, I don't read about her or watch her program, so am in no position to judge.

What I do think though, is if watching KP gets people interested in horses, which in turn leads to them having riding lessons, that is no bad thing.
I'm sure there are many riding schools out there that could do with the increased business .
		
Click to expand...

My complaint about KP is that to her, her horses are just a larger version of those revolting little dogs that Paris Hilton carries around in a handbag...

Her horseweed range is by and large trashy...all bling and bugger all use, aimed at the pre teenage female market that regard horses as an animated my little pony, to have glitter paint applied to their hooves etc. Only innate good manners would prevent me openly laughing at a rider wearing those fetching gold C3P0 boots

Personally I cant stand the woman, she may be a capable rider, but I would never describe her as an incredible horsewoman, to do so denigrates and insults the thousands of hardworking and talented riders that we could each easily think of examples of our own acquaintance.


----------



## katelarge (28 August 2010)

Hanno Verian said:



			she may be a capable rider, but I would never describe her as an incredible horsewoman, to do so denigrates and insults the thousands of hardworking and talented riders that we could each easily think of examples of our own acquaintance.
		
Click to expand...

In a nutshell. Well said. You must be another "celeb-obsessed hysteric" like me then!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (28 August 2010)

katelarge said:



			In a nutshell. Well said. You must be another "celeb-obsessed hysteric" like me then!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## PapaFrita (28 August 2010)

xspiralx said:



			What on earth is the basis for that comment?
		
Click to expand...

You know Spiral, I was saying "Surely no-..." and then I realised that she's probably right. Not that KP is great, but.. well.. you know...


----------



## Hanno Verian (28 August 2010)

katelarge said:



			In a nutshell. Well said. You must be another "celeb-obsessed hysteric" like me then!
		
Click to expand...

I must confess that every time I see anything with the word "celebrity" in the title, it invariably makes me want to hurl...


----------



## Hanno Verian (28 August 2010)

Ooops - The delights of automatically spelling correcrting software, although perhaps Horse wee'd is a more accurate description then horsewear

"Her horseweed range is by and large trashy...all bling and bugger all use, aimed at the pre teenage female market that regard horses as an animated my little pony, to have glitter paint applied to their hooves etc. Only innate good manners would prevent me openly laughing at a rider wearing those fetching gold C3P0 boots"


----------



## Charliesmith (28 August 2010)

Yes riding like a lemon on designer horses makes you an amazing horsewoman. 

Ha shes a joke, but she is doing some good i guess getting the sport recognised. 

Even if she probably has no idea hpw to muck out or tack up and would probably struggle to put a headcollar on.


----------



## SirenaXVI (28 August 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			You know Spiral, I was saying "Surely no-..." and then I realised that she's probably right. Not that KP is great, but.. well.. you know... 

Click to expand...


Baaaad PF  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Actually I think she is a capable novice, but the day I believe she is an 'incredible' horsewoman is the day I hang up my dressage boots


----------



## Kokopelli (28 August 2010)

I know people say she is doing good for the sport because she brings more people's attention to it but personally I think she's doing bad for the sport.

She's basically gone out and said you don't need years training to get to HOYs just a load of cash! I just don't think its right.

This may just be me but for her daughters first pony why did she buy her a 27k show pony? Whats wrong with a hairy little pony?


----------



## Spit That Out (28 August 2010)

I'm not a huge KP fan but she has had horses since she was a child and had horses before she became famous. Because of her fame and subsequent fortune this has enabled her to buy expensive horses and expensive tutors. I'm sure if money was no object to you, you would also by a well bred, experienced horses and have the best facilities money could buy.

As for the vile clothing and horse products she has brought out...well no i wouldn't buy it but there are plenty of kids and i was one of them (at one time) that loved pink and glitter and would have loved a pink saddle cloth with sparkles. Just because i (when i was a kid) and kids like pink doesn't mean they treat their ponies/horses as toys. 
They buy these things because they are popular and marketed towards them. Try to think back to when you were a kid and the "must have" items. I remember when the crops that had hand shapes on the end came out and everyone at my yard had one...We don't all go around looking like we've stepped out of a Joules catalogue.

There are many sports that see an up take in participation when celebrities are on TV...Tennis clubs when Wimbledon is on, Ballroom dancing when Strictly come Dancing is on and I'm sure there will be an extra few riding lessons booked (by girls wearing bright pink jods!!) for a few weeks but i don't see how that is going to be damaging to the industry. It doesn't mean that all these girls are going to get ponies for Christmas!!!

KP is a good rider whether that is due to the horses or trainers or the years she's been riding. I don't think shes incredible or fantastic but they aren't going to call a TV program "some rubbish, orange, messed up, page 3 girl on a wonky donkey" are they.

There is always an off switch on your TV...vote with your remotes!!!


----------



## noblesteed (28 August 2010)

Just cos she can ride a horse doesn't mean she has any talent for it!! Look at her singing 'career' !!!!!!! That woman is an absolute disgrace and a despicable role model for our children. What kind of message is she sending to girls? 

Having a 'live and let live' attitude towards her is just encouraging apathy. The idea of her being a role model needs to be challenged, because she is doing a great deal of harm to young women!!!


----------



## Brontie (28 August 2010)

Shortcut said:



			I doubt she has "incredible horsemanship" I'm sure she loves horses, but she hasnt started from the bottom and worked her way up like most of us. We dont ride for a couple of years and then ride at HOYS in a dressage performance, she certinatly didn't do all that in two years because of her Incredible horsemanship!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that just makes you sound incredibly jealous fact is she must be a good rider otherwise she wouldn't have been able to ride at HOYS.


----------



## Over2You (28 August 2010)

Brontie said:



			Sorry, but that just makes you sound incredibly jealous fact is she must be a good rider otherwise she wouldn't have been able to ride at HOYS.
		
Click to expand...

Eh, no you don't need to be jealous to think her riding at HOYS was wrong. There are plenty of professional riders or up and coming riders who take their sport seriously that could have done with that kind of experience. I am sick of folk like KP getting special privileges. If she had committed herself 100% to the sport, had given up all her gadding about, and publicity stunts, then I might think otherwise. She seems to think she can throw her money around on expensive horses and trainers, but that does NOT make her a good horsewoman. Is she bringing on and producing horses herself? NO! She gets them pre-trained and has a professional to maintain that training. As shown in one of her programmes, all she does is show-up, horse is already tacked and warmed-up, and off she goes. Then the horse is cooled-off, and untacked by somebody else. Is that setting a good example? 

Once again, Living has hit gutter level broadcasting. I will NOT be watching!


----------



## brighteyes (28 August 2010)

Charliesmith said:



			Yes riding like a lemon on designer horses makes you an amazing horsewoman. 

Ha shes a joke, but she is doing some good i guess getting the sport recognised. 

Even if she probably has no idea hpw to muck out or tack up and would probably struggle to put a headcollar on.
		
Click to expand...

I believe she is up there with the rest of us 'all day everyday' horse owners in the mucking-out and tacking-up department.  Lack of in-depth and 'no holds barred' reporting on her riding gives us little to base our judgement on the horsemanship.  From the snapshots and brief footage it appears she is average.  No more, no less.  Incredible?  Nah, sorry.


----------



## Spit That Out (28 August 2010)

noblesteed said:



			Having a 'live and let live' attitude towards her is just encouraging apathy. The idea of her being a role model needs to be challenged, because she is doing a great deal of harm to young women!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh please...an orange bint that has a pink range of clothing isn't going to corrupt all those innocent, pony loving, sweet girls that only think about fluffy bunnies and lollipops!!!

I'm surprised your not running around with your hands in the air screaming "somebody think of the children"!!! 

I'd be more worried about the magazines they read...i picked my friends daughters mag the other day and it was full of skinny (you could see bones!!) models and the best position to satisfy your man in bed. The problem pages were full of "how do i give a good BJ" "Have i got a STD" and "I think I'm pregnant"...I was quite taken back. The songs they listen to are full of swear words and have the videos that go with these songs are full of half naked women draping themselves over a rapper!! These of course aren't the ones that promote being an EMO!!!! KP and her twisted life are the least of parents worries.

There are plenty of horsey role models out there, many of them with clothing ranges you can chose from for both you and your horse. You can be matching in many Mark Todd outfits!!! 

I agree it would be nice to see more of them on the TV but there are horsey channels on SKY you can watch and many horse events on normal TV.

As i said earlier, I'm no KP fan and i don't care for her or her lifestyle so I'm not going to watch the program...The TV companies will soon stop making programs with her in if she has a TV show with no ratings. The best thing you can do is not watch...the more fuss and publicity she gets the more you will see of her.


----------



## Chavhorse (28 August 2010)

I do remember the episode of her programme when she was buyng tack for her sons pony and answered the wonderful question about what size saddle she needed by saying "its only for a little pony so does it matter"

Then there was the all time classic of walking into the area where her stallion was being gelded wearing Flip Flops.

So in all honestly I think we can safely say she does not have great horsemanship skills however Living TV are correct if the show was fronted by Lucinda Green or Pippa Funnel it would in all proability not get as many viewers as KP fronting it.

No doubt if Cheryl Cole rode KP would not get a look in!

They joys of celebrity TV.


----------



## Tinkerbee (28 August 2010)

katelarge said:



			Tinkerbee - go back and read what I said - I DON'T WATCH THOSE SHOWS! Can you get your head around that? And all I did was put a post on here. As a professional media journalist, I have access to media news, which I put on here. I also touch type exceptionally quickly, so a "long post" actually takes me no time. Stop making me out to be a hysteric - I'm not. I'm making my opinion heard, and if you don't agree with it, don't take that a license to argue that I (a) have no life and (b) am being hysterical. You know nothing about me. Keep this on-topic please.
		
Click to expand...

So whats your problem then?  Surely as a professional you would understand that trash sells to the masses?

Maybe you're sane, but there are sooo many anti KP posts on here, with v little basis in the real world...so yours was just the one to push me over the edge.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (28 August 2010)

Heehee - if, as Sedgemoor Chaos suggested, they called it "Some rubbish, orange, messed-up, page 3 girl on a wonky donkey", I might just watch it, as at least that would be more honest!! As it is, I shall do what others have suggested, and not watch it!


----------



## Munchkin (28 August 2010)

amymay said:



			Well she's probably a better horsewoman that most of us on here - so will be fun to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Woah, speak for yourself but don't drag the rest of us down with you!


----------



## mofi (28 August 2010)

I watched one of her programmes when she went on a buying trip & was in hysterics as as she wanted a black one. Love her or hate her she is very entertaining. Perhaps her new show with liviing isnt meant to be educational?


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (28 August 2010)

After seeing her ride her horses, she doesn't really RIDE them. all she's doing is what i believe is called 'sitting pretty' on a horse on which somebody else does all the schooling and proper daily care.

plus, there's no way you can tell me she mucks out or rides without gloves with those nails- mine just have to LOOK at a horses withers or a pitchfork to start trying to break!!


----------



## BarmyC (28 August 2010)

No she doesnt muck out or lift a finger to do her horses...  She has her sons horse and 2 of hers round the corner from me on a purely full livery yard which she frequents rarely.


But anyway


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (28 August 2010)

KelleWDHC said:



			No she doesnt muck out or lift a finger to do her horses...  She has her sons horse and 2 of hers round the corner from me on a purely full livery yard which she frequents rarely.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised in the slightest. I'm sorry, but sitting on a horse, or even riding it, does not a horseman/ woman make. Never mind an 'incredible' one!


----------



## Pedantic (28 August 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................................................................


----------



## BarmyC (28 August 2010)

No me neither tbh she is a royal pain in the bum round here... have been accosted by paps a few times asking about her whilst im out riding..

Drives me insane all i want is to enjoy riding my horse in peace


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (28 August 2010)

my god- that woud drive me nuts!!! i think i'd probably get a hi-vis t-shirt printed saying 'no media- i don't know or care about Katie Price' printed.


----------



## BarmyC (28 August 2010)

ha ha... never thought of that...


----------



## tinkandlily (28 August 2010)

Good god, she'll do anything to make money, i am not totaly against KP, she has ridden for years so she must be a desent rider. However, i don't think she's got the understanding, or expeirence of horses to do her own horsemanship. And i don't find it fair that she got to HOYS without having to work her way up like everyone else, why must everyone else go round the country, chasing qualifyers and she just flashes cash and she's there. Some of you may say i am jelous, but i can assure you i am not, sure i would love to compete there, but i would like to do so knowing i have erned my place though my determination and hard work, of which KP has non.

What i also don't get, she bought or was going to buy a event horse, but she said she is scared of jumping, so why bother??


----------



## Hanno Verian (29 August 2010)

Brontie said:



			Sorry, but that just makes you sound incredibly jealous fact is she must be a good rider otherwise she wouldn't have been able to ride at HOYS.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry let me take issue with that...you make it sound as if she qualified for HOYS.

She was invited there as a celebrity for the publicity that it would generate for HOYS, frankly she could have been pulled around the arena on a toy horse with wheels on it! 

She did her dressage display....interesting!

I do seem to remember that since then she variously announced that she would be running dressage "Masterclasses" and wanted a spot in team GB for the Olympics...I'm sure that the current team GB have lost sleep at night over that


----------



## snopuma (29 August 2010)

I think she's an incredible horsewoman, I mean, its incredible that her horses put up with her gob, incredible that she can lift a saddle onto a horse with those boobs, incredible that she is not on high pains killers after sitting trot, incredible that she found a tailcoat that fits? but mostly its incredible that any of us care!


----------



## SusannaF (29 August 2010)

I'm just sad that "a celebrity equestrian" today = someone who became a celeb as a glamour model, not a _rider_. A couple of decades ago, the mainstream papers would have loved a story like Steph Croxford and Mr President,_ loved it_. And yet I hadn't heard of her at all until I dropped back into the horse world in the last couple of years.
The only mainstream equine celebs outside of racing are (a) royal or (b) actors and models and TV presenters. Imagine if the only famous footballers were Cheryl Cole and Claudia Winkleman? Arse backwards, all of it...


----------



## Hanno Verian (29 August 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			i am not totaly against KP, she has ridden for years so she must be a desent rider.
		
Click to expand...

By that logic I should be ready to be signed up for a premier league team on the basis that I kicked a football around the sports hall once a week for ten years! 

There is a vast difference between having someone else prepare the horse, bring it on, train it, school it, exercise it, warm it up and just being a passenger on what is in essence a schoolmaster for the benefit of the cameras.

So to me she will always be a mediocre rider at best


----------



## Berpisc (29 August 2010)

Maybe it the term should be "indelible horsemanship"....I suspect it will certainly make an impression


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (29 August 2010)

montyforever said:



			Why does everyone feel the need to moan about her? 

Shes just like any other rider on here, just very well off and in the spotlight!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly^^^^

And why the angry smilie!OP If KP makes you feel angry then you need to think that through. She is just a person who models and makes an bit of a tit of herself. So what. It's not personal to you and many other celebs in the spotlight do the same.
 Don't watch it and stop talking about her and i'm sure all will be ok


----------



## mik (29 August 2010)

yawn....


----------



## spaniel (29 August 2010)

KP makes me want to hurl.  She isnt attractive,  she isnt clever,  she isnt witty, shes makes me squirm with embarasment.   

And YES I AM a better rider than she is as are many here and I dont mind saying it.  

If KP travels her equestrian path as she has travelled all the others in her tragic existence then it wont be long before the horses are boring and she has moved on to something else.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (29 August 2010)

Most of the replies on here seem to be the 'green eyed monster' to me . . . . not that any of you would dare to admit it !!


----------



## Luci07 (29 August 2010)

Crikey - there is a huge amount of vitriol against KP in this forum - and guys there are times you are stating hearsay as fact! HOYS - she bought media attention when she rode at the show - of course she isn't up there with top riders but people wanted to see Jordan not a pro rider. I have noticed that not one person has mentioned the fact that Ellen Terry did something similiar with Vicky Thompson at Olympia last year?!! Comments about riding 2012 - well  - misguided but why get hot under the collar? I took it for what it was - media commentary to get more attention!

She has absolutely exploited every opportunity - but that is her choice, and its ours if we don't want to buy into it. So Living are running a programme.. lets be honest, those who would want to watch are probably not going to be particularly equine so someone had to make the title of the show seem interesting.

I do worry when she is cited as being an aspirational role model by young girls - who conveniently turn a blind eye to the fact she freely admits to plastic surgery.

And finally, what shes does well is to keep interest up.. just look at this thread and how heated it got!!


----------



## georgiegirl (30 August 2010)

well to be fair on the makers of the programme they have included quotation marks round the bit of the title that says "incredible horsemanship".

Im not fussed about her either way, theres a lot worse people in the world and to be honest I am jealous of all her money - If i had it i'd do exactly the same and go out and buy a load of expensive horses and top trainers (wouldnt we all?)

I wont be watching it because im not interested in her but some people are. so what?!


----------



## tinkandlily (30 August 2010)

Hanno Verian said:



			By that logic I should be ready to be signed up for a premier league team on the basis that I kicked a football around the sports hall once a week for ten years! 

There is a vast difference between having someone else prepare the horse, bring it on, train it, school it, exercise it, warm it up and just being a passenger on what is in essence a schoolmaster for the benefit of the cameras.

So to me she will always be a mediocre rider at best
		
Click to expand...


What my point was, was that she has ridden since she was little, so she must have some basic riding abillity, i am not saying she's a great rider, far from it, she can't ride a schoolmaster to its best she dosn't have the ability, i was just saying, she's rode for years and can ride a steady horse.


----------



## tinkandlily (30 August 2010)

wonkey_donkey said:



			Most of the replies on here seem to be the 'green eyed monster' to me . . . . not that any of you would dare to admit it !!
		
Click to expand...


Why would anyone be jelous of someone that can't ride well?


----------



## sakura (30 August 2010)

Luci07 said:



			And finally, what shes does well is to keep interest up.. just look at this thread and how heated it got!!
		
Click to expand...

totally agree, like her or hate her, KP attracts attention and that's exactly why she gets these shows more than anyone else!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (30 August 2010)

Pedantic said:



			YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................................................................
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on! I've just read through the entire thread and chuckled most of my way through... 

Especially liked SirenaXVI's slap bottom emoticon - excellent!


----------



## Laura Pain (30 August 2010)

Doh! Should be interesting - best of luck i suppose?!


----------



## Saucisson (30 August 2010)

Maybe she's riding topless?

I think Living TV will have the teenage male audience sorted there.....

Boing, boing, boing.......


----------



## Zoobie (30 August 2010)

TBH I did like her until she moved a few of her horses onto the yard where I have just recently moved from I can safely say I have never seen the incredible horsemanship that is described just alot of show boating for the camera lens..


----------



## miss_bird (30 August 2010)

ok so the woman got loads of plastic surgery, got her boobs out and made a mahoosive amount of money.
She has done what we would all do with that amount of money brought some fab horses and a good trainer, the horses are cared for, prob not buy her but do you think they care who looks after them as long as they are looked after.
Sure she got to ride at HOY's she was invited as "celebrity masterclass" will always attract more people than "someone from a yard somewhere having a lesson" and these shows are there to make money.
The tv companies are offering to pay her for these shows so some people must be watching them, sure she is gonna do the shows she like publicity and money.
I am not sticking up for her just cant see why so many people get hot under the collar over someone they have never met and who at the end of the day has not committed a crime just made a lot of money in a legal way


----------



## spaniel (31 August 2010)

Not hot under the collar,  not jealous,  not interested!  It worries me that people spend so much time following her exploits in the press, mags and on countless reality tv shows.  if KPs life is that interesting and exciting for people it makes me wonder how **** the lives of the viewers must be!


----------



## Neddies (31 August 2010)

I don&#8217;t love or hate KP, I have watched her TV programme on the very odd occasion (when there really is nothing else on worth watching) and it does make interesting viewing at times. Sometimes I find her extremely irritating and she annoys the hell out of me, other times I think she&#8217;s not so bad and she does make me laugh.

As far as being a horsewoman goes, I can&#8217;t blame her for jumping on the equestrian bandwagon. She saw a gap in the market, an opportunity to make more money and to raise her profile in another field. She&#8217;s certainly not a brilliant horsewoman who I would admire, she just has the money to buy nice horses and has them professionally schooled for her to ride and look good on. She does none of the hard graft herself.

I&#8217;m sure there are many riders on here that are more talented than her by a long way, but without the finances to back them they will never be able to reach the levels they are capable of.  The difference is KP can afford it, I&#8217;m not jealous of her but yes it does irritate the hell out of me when I work my arse off just to be able to keep my horses. I think instead of constantly promoting "herself" in the horse word, she should use her &#8220;celebrity&#8221; status to highlight good equine causes. Send her off to Pakistan to The Brooke Hospital to do some charity work and to highlight the plight of the poor horses and donkeys out there. I&#8217;d have more respect for her if shehad done a masterclass at HOYS on an ex-racehorse to promote the thousands that come out of racing each year, instead of some dressage horse (with a silly name) that cost her thousands!!


----------



## Paddydou (31 August 2010)

spaniel said:



			Not hot under the collar,  not jealous,  not interested!  It worries me that people spend so much time following her exploits in the press, mags and on countless reality tv shows.  if KPs life is that interesting and exciting for people it makes me wonder how **** the lives of the viewers must be!
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes very... When you are stuck, have digested the Guardian, Times, Telegraph and the Independant gone through the Field, the Week and Private Eye just for a laugh sometimes all that is left is... NOW (both the mag and News of the Word)...

Oh to be out, picking up manure or gardening... Instead we have to entertain ourselves with silocone...

FWIW (hark at me doing text speak!) I saw her ride once, once was enough. The horse did all the work. All she did was walk trot and canter round do a few circles, a prelim test is harder. I would love to have a horse that well trained but then I would prefer to do it myself. I have also seen complete novices do just as well on quiet well trained horses.

Katie Price is boring. However she knows how to make lots of money and has skin thicker than a rhinos back end. Part of me thinks good on her for making the most of the fools who follow her, part of me thinks oh for gods sake woman get a grip. So I prefer not to read about her perhaps getting divorced mabe going on holiday, oh her boobs have changed size again... boring dull and crass. if you watch the media though you will notice that after about a week of nothing she or her publicists will do something to get back in the news...


----------



## BBH (31 August 2010)

I think the issue is the fact that the media and wider public have no interest in horses or their riders. ( most of us loved Martin Clunes this weekend and last but the critics didn't get the show at all ) 

Its not a programme being made about real horsemanship at all its just another angle for KP to get more profile. She happens to ride so lets film her doing that.  The horsemanship is secondary.

If the show wasn't about KP there'd be no show of horses or other celebrity riders cos no buggers ever heard of them and therefore no-one would watch. 

FWIW I think she's awful but I also have other channels on my telly.


----------



## baymareb (31 August 2010)

I don't know who this person is or anything about her but I would like to comment that just because someone doesn't like a certain celebrity or the way they go about things doesn't mean they are jealous of them.  That's always been such a middle school type of comment to me - reducing every argument down to, "Oh, you're just jealous."


----------



## xspiralx (4 September 2010)

Overall I don't really care what KP does or doesn't do, but I have to say whilst her antics might raise awareness of Equestrianism, it really doesn't promote the sport in a serious light.

Most unhorsey people I know regard riding as a pastime for the rich only, and seem to think its as easy as sitting pretty and letting a horse do all the work.

KP flouncing about buying hugely expensive horses which she is never seen to do anything with other than turn up and ride [trotting about prettily for a bit] before getting off and giving to a groom, and making crazy claims about going to the Olympics certainly doesn't do anything to dispel these misconceptions to the general public, unfortunately.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (5 September 2010)

katelarge said:



			We moan about her because instead of the media focusing on positive female equestrian role models - Lucinda Green, Pippa Funnell, Mary King, Lucinda Fredricks, Kelly Marks, Steph Croxford, Louise Bell - to name a VERY few right off the top of my head, they concentrate on a talentless surgery addict who competes at what is actually a very grassroots level and therefore does not deserve to be held up as a model of "incredible horsemanship". THAT'S why! I am not saying anything against KP pootling about at shows doing her thing - good luck to her - but to hold her up as an example of an "incredible" level of skill is just insulting. What is Lee Pearson then?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. Nothing against her being a horse-lover, we all are on here!  Best of luck to her doing her thing too. But holding her up as some sort of equestrian role model just seems a bit ridiculous to me!!


----------



## Nailed (5 September 2010)

What a lovely post.. riddled with jealous.. Get a grip people.

Good on her. she is doing the horse world a lot of good. And I wish her the very best. Stop being so baitchy and jealous. if you dont like her.. dont watch/read about her. quiet simple..

Lou x


----------



## itsme123 (5 September 2010)

LOl, this forum never ceases to amuse me 

"what about the kiddies??!!" Heck love, I'd be more worried about rising gun crime and drug dealing outside the grammar school gates than some glamour model bouncing 'round on a 40 grand WB. 

The fact she has them on full livery. So what? Plenty of forum members have theirs on full livery. Does it make them abysmal riders who don't care about their horses too? Go in NL and post that.........

Has no-one considered that Living TV does like to make things seem exciting? So perhaps they titled it, and not Katie? 

And honestly, who here would not give their right arm for her horses, house, fleet of cars, lorry etc? 

She's made more money than half of you could dream of, and who cares how she made it? I wonder if perhaps anyone's ever done adult movies or escorting to afford their horses? Would that bother you as much? Oh, no, because they're not in the spot light, so you don't know... could be the person in the next stable to you  

Now, step away from the pc, calm the hysteria, and have a nice calamine tea..........


----------



## KarynK (5 September 2010)

If by doing this more little girls and boys take up riding and more people know about how dressage works, because a lot of horse people take no interest in it whatsoever!  Then good on her for intentionally or unintentionally using the cleleb status to bring horses and horse riding and a horse sport to the General Public in prime time.

In a time where we are all struggling to make a living those kiddies buying her pink range of horse clothes and making them a must have might well save your local saddlery from going bust or the local riding school from folding under the huge expense of winter fodder this year !!

Who wouldn't buy nice horses if they had the disposable income of Katie, I certainly would go on spending spree if I had that sort of money,  I probably couldn't ride one side of half the ones I like but I could afford the lessons!  She makes money now from business decisions more than showing her assets so she is a bit more than an "old" glamour model, even if you want to smack her you cannot take away her success and without her OTT personality and constant media coverage she attracts and holds would we even be having this conversation???.


----------



## LMR (5 September 2010)

I am in NO way a fan of KP but i do respect her as a business woman as she is successful. Noone can take that away from her. I believe a show like this would have higher ratings than say a successful dressage rider (I know its not fair but that's the way it goes I'm afraid!). It promotes horse riding and could encourage more people into riding. I don't see what the big commotion is! If you don't want to watch it then simply... don't! There are other programmes out there you can watch such as Carl Hester's masterclass, the Eilberg's, the Whittaker's etc.  I do wander how their ratings would compare to KP's


----------



## perfect11s (5 September 2010)

amymay said:



			Well she's probably a better horsewoman that most of us on here - so will be fun to watch.
		
Click to expand...

 Surely you mean she's a better horsewoman than most CHAVS on here ...


----------



## Binkyireland (5 September 2010)

oh god-any of you who think she is just like all of us-go to youtube,put in Katie Price hoys,sit back and watch.Awful AND I feel sorry for the poor horse....She sold one of her squillion quid dressage horses because his name was Andre-ya some horsewoman alright............


----------



## itsme123 (5 September 2010)

Binkyireland said:



			oh god-any of you who think she is just like all of us-go to youtube,put in Katie Price hoys,sit back and watch.Awful AND I feel sorry for the poor horse....She sold one of her squillion quid dressage horses because his name was Andre-ya some horsewoman alright............

Click to expand...

and, erm, you're FAR better than her, right? 

There's a video vault at the bottom of the forum, why don't you post a video of you doing dressage this week? Then we can be the judges of how awful Katie is in comparison to you.


----------



## LMR (5 September 2010)

Binkyireland said:



			oh god-any of you who think she is just like all of us-go to youtube,put in Katie Price hoys,sit back and watch.Awful AND I feel sorry for the poor horse....She sold one of her squillion quid dressage horses because his name was Andre-ya some horsewoman alright............

Click to expand...

She never sold Andre because of his name! She sold him because he wasn't the right horse for her.. he was too powerful and sharp for her (he was only 5). She then bought an older more safer horse for her to ride. The media just hyped it up that it was because of PA. He was also not a squillion quid not anywhere close to a million... Maybe a case of sour grapes?


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (6 September 2010)

LMR said:



			I am in NO way a fan of KP but i do respect her as a business woman as she is successful. Noone can take that away from her. I believe a show like this would have higher ratings than say a successful dressage rider (I know its not fair but that's the way it goes I'm afraid!). It promotes horse riding and could encourage more people into riding. I don't see what the big commotion is! If you don't want to watch it then simply... don't! There are other programmes out there you can watch such as Carl Hester's masterclass, the Eilberg's, the Whittaker's etc.  I do wander how their ratings would compare to KP's
		
Click to expand...

This is spot on imho.

The general public don't relate to Carl Hester etc - they do relate to celebrities, no matter how their celeb status is earned.

I remember listening to radio commentary after Pippa Funnell won the Europeans, and there was a huge p*ss take about posh moneyed people prancing around on expensive horses. 
Like it or not, that is the image the general public has of horsey people.
In fact, many horsey people bemoan the fact that there are a lot of stuck up snobs/social climbers involved in riding.

People will watch the programme because of KP's 'celeb status' and if it helps publicise riding, then great.


----------



## Sarah1 (6 September 2010)

baymareb said:



			I don't know who this person is or anything about her
		
Click to expand...

IF she were reading this, that comment would cut deeper than any of the others, someone doesn't know who she is, oh no!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn (6 September 2010)

I have read through most of this thread and I love it!  I have to say I'd much rather watch Mary King and her incredible horsemanship or someone like that


----------



## Jezzabell (6 September 2010)

I totally agree with the fact she cannot be classed as a incredible horsewoman..i cant imagine having a horse and not mucking out etc it takes the fun out of owning a horse..

However i cannot say a bad word against her as to how she has made her fortune.. i too had a boob job (nowhere near on her scale) a year back and when an agency asked if i would do some pics for a large amount of money i jumped at the chance even though i have 14 GCSE's mainly A's in order to be able to afford a new pony  given the opportunity i would do it again to be able to afford the things she has, I do think she is a unintelligent fame hungry clown, and i most probably will be tuning in to see what goes on


----------



## Pipkin (6 September 2010)

I dont like or dislike Katie price, she`s just another person, but she`s another person who has made millions from her assets!! Christ if someone told me I could make millions from my boobs i`d jump at the chance. No more 9-5 job, no more worrying about bills, live in luxury!!!! 
At times she can be pretty cringe worthy but like the rest of us she is doing it to make money!!!
I can guarantee that if anybody on here won the lottery they`d be buying an experienced push button horse!!! I know i would!


----------



## Over2You (6 September 2010)

I can not get over people thinking she is an okay role model. Or not caring about how she made her money. She made a career out of taking her clothes off and flashing her artificial assets about!! What kind of example is that to young girls? Granted there are a lot of other celebrities/media personalities who have made their money through questionable means. But, stripping off is about as degrading as you can get. She also swears A LOT (if I had a pound for every bleep on her shows I'd be extremely well off), loses her temper easily and is often very abrasive. She cakes her face in make-up, and dresses provocatively. What kind of role model is that exactly? One that projects a good, positive image or that it is okay to be a loud mouthed trollop?

I also think she has totally wasted the horses she owns. They would be much better off being ridden by professional riders. A great many of them struggle to find sponsorship and owners. Yet, there KP is with (correct me if I am wrong) grand prix level horses and does stuff all with them. Andrew doesn't even get to ride them in competition! I'm sorry, but she could very easily be an owner for such riders. And no, I would not go out and buy a horse like Jordan's Pretty Boy for myself to ride if I won the lottery. If I did, it would be for a professional to ride. Besides, I'm quite happy plodding about the countryside on my rescue Guy. 

All in all, I'd much rather my niece emulate the likes of Laura Bechtolsheimer and Vicky Tulloch than to ever go down the same path as Katie Price.


----------



## Pipkin (6 September 2010)

Over2You said:



			I can not get over people thinking she is an okay role model. Or not caring about how she made her money. She made a career out of taking her clothes off and flashing her artificial assets about!! What kind of example is that to young girls? Granted there are a lot of other celebrities/media personalities who have made their money through questionable means. But, stripping off is about as degrading as you can get. She also swears A LOT (if I had a pound for every bleep on her shows I'd be extremely well off), loses her temper easily and is often very abrasive. She cakes her face in make-up, and dresses provocatively. What kind of role model is that exactly? One that projects a good, positive image or that it is okay to be a loud mouthed trollop?

I also think she has totally wasted the horses she owns. They would be much better off being ridden by professional riders. A great many of them struggle to find sponsorship and owners. Yet, there KP is with (correct me if I am wrong) grand prix level horses and does stuff all with them. Andrew doesn't even get to ride them in competition! I'm sorry, but she could very easily be an owner for such riders. And no, I would not go out and buy a horse like Jordan's Pretty Boy for myself to ride if I won the lottery. If I did, it would be for a professional to ride. Besides, I'm quite happy plodding about the countryside on my rescue Guy. 

All in all, I'd much rather my niece emulate the likes of Laura Bechtolsheimer and Vicky Tulloch than to ever go down the same path as Katie Price.
		
Click to expand...

Katie price is hardly the first or last woman to get her bits out for a living. Plus half the Celebs these days get the whole lot out for a price, Kelly Brook for example! You cant exactly tarnish just katie Price for making money out of assets because a lot of people do. TBH if i had kids i`d be more worried about teenage role models such as vanessa Hudgens (Zac Effrons GF) sending explicit photos of herself to her BF and thinking its ok, Paris Hilton doing coke, Lindsay Lohan taking heroin. Young girls look up to the likes of Vanessa Hudgens and co a lot more than Jordan.... 
What kind of role model is any celeb these days? footballers are promoting cheating, American socialites promoting jail, Angelina jolie promotes husband snatching, ....


----------



## EAST KENT (6 September 2010)

Yeah but...how can she do a sitting trot without knocking herself out???


----------



## Sarah1 (6 September 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Yeah but...how can she do a sitting trot without knocking herself out???

Click to expand...

Scaffolding?!


----------



## LMR (6 September 2010)

Over2You said:



			I can not get over people thinking she is an okay role model. Or not caring about how she made her money. She made a career out of taking her clothes off and flashing her artificial assets about!! What kind of example is that to young girls? Granted there are a lot of other celebrities/media personalities who have made their money through questionable means. But, stripping off is about as degrading as you can get. She also swears A LOT (if I had a pound for every bleep on her shows I'd be extremely well off), loses her temper easily and is often very abrasive. She cakes her face in make-up, and dresses provocatively. What kind of role model is that exactly? One that projects a good, positive image or that it is okay to be a loud mouthed trollop?

I also think she has totally wasted the horses she owns. They would be much better off being ridden by professional riders. A great many of them struggle to find sponsorship and owners. Yet, there KP is with (correct me if I am wrong) grand prix level horses and does stuff all with them. Andrew doesn't even get to ride them in competition! I'm sorry, but she could very easily be an owner for such riders. And no, I would not go out and buy a horse like Jordan's Pretty Boy for myself to ride if I won the lottery. If I did, it would be for a professional to ride. Besides, I'm quite happy plodding about the countryside on my rescue Guy. 

All in all, I'd much rather my niece emulate the likes of Laura Bechtolsheimer and Vicky Tulloch than to ever go down the same path as Katie Price.
		
Click to expand...

Andrew does compete her horses.. He competed Andre, Cross dresser O) and Playboy if i remember them all correctly!


----------



## Scaty_Bird (7 September 2010)

At the end of the day if her horses are happy, healthy and well looked after I have no bad words to say
: o )


----------



## itsme123 (7 September 2010)

I'm having visions of these horses standing in their stables weeping into their haynets "I wish I was being competed by a professional" "I'm world claaaassss!!!!"  "My breeding was never meant to be ridden by anyone with a boob job" . 

Seriously, what buisness is it of anyone how someone else spends their money? 

There's alot of bitter people on this planet with far too much time on their hands, it would seem.


----------



## tinkandlily (7 September 2010)

ayla84 said:



			what kind of role model is any celeb these days? Footballers are promoting cheating, american socialites promoting jail, angelina jolie promotes husband snatching, ....
		
Click to expand...

 pmsl :d:d:d


----------



## Megalini_22 (8 September 2010)

mofi said:



			I watched one of her programmes when she went on a buying trip & was in hysterics as as she wanted a black one. Love her or hate her she is very entertaining. Perhaps her new show with liviing isnt meant to be educational?
		
Click to expand...

I agree - AS IF this programme will be educational - In fact, I think it may well be Living taking a 'tongue in cheek' approach to KP, secretly taking the almighty p1ss... 

Bored at work one day I watched a youtube clip of her doing Dressage at Hickstead, I cired with laughter when she did half the test in rising trot on the wrong diagonal and someone obviously shouted out to her to change it, she had a good long look, thought about it, then remembered she just has to count to two and remain sitting... bless....


----------



## SavingGrace (8 September 2010)

montyforever said:



			Why does everyone feel the need to moan about her? 

Shes just like any other rider on here, just very well off and in the spotlight!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have worded it better myself!  Personally I think it will good TV even if its just for the comedy factor!


----------



## Equibrit (8 September 2010)

montyforever said:



			Why does everyone feel the need to moan about her? 

Click to expand...

Because she's a slapper.


----------



## MagicMelon (9 September 2010)

Hanno Verian said:



			Sorry let me take issue with that...you make it sound as if she qualified for HOYS.

She was invited there as a celebrity for the publicity that it would generate for HOYS, frankly she could have been pulled around the arena on a toy horse with wheels on it! 

She did her dressage display....interesting!

I do seem to remember that since then she variously announced that she would be running dressage "Masterclasses" and wanted a spot in team GB for the Olympics...I'm sure that the current team GB have lost sleep at night over that
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with this.  She was only asked to put on that "display" at HOYS because the little girls loved the glitter (literally!) of it. I didn't care either way about her until she made that comment about planning to do the Olympics... good grief.  Only cocky, spoilt brats say something like that!  To WANT to get there is fine, but she seemed to suggest she expected to get there...

I dislike seeing people ride horses which are so beyond them as well.  She seems to have bought "the next Olympic horse", then realised she couldn't ride half of it and sold it as "not good enough" several times.  lol.


----------



## DragonSlayer (10 September 2010)

Not interested, never have been, if the woman is out to earn a few more quid then good luck to her...I hardly watch equestrian sport on TV as it is, so seriously doubt I'd break any speed limits getting home to watch any programme she was in!


----------



## Natch (11 September 2010)

Her riding ability may or may not be good, but it was only a year or so ago that her TV programme showed her buying tack for her new pony for one of her children.

Highly edited as it may be, she still wanted "one of those saddles with the handles on" (a cub saddle), didn't think it needed to be fitted because the pony was only small, didn't realise she needed to buy a bit and then when prompted chose something on the bases of "it looks nice" and turned up at the yard with a rug for the pony and declared it must fit because "it looks like it will".

Thank god there are grooms around for her horses.


----------



## niagaraduval (11 September 2010)

Naturally -Have you never gone out and bought a rug for your horse then or have you always had someone to come and specially make and fit it to your horse?
I disagree with the rug bit, I buy rugs for my horses all the time and obviously some of them fit better than others although they are all labelled (6'3). I go out and buy a rug of this size as thats his size in general. Whats wrong with buying a rug and hoping it will fit ?
Obviously if it was way OTT she wouldn't have put it on and she would have had a general idea on what size the pony needed before bringing it. That pony looked lovely and snug in it.


----------



## niagaraduval (11 September 2010)

UKDQ said:



			Couldn't have worded it better myself!  Personally I think it will good TV even if its just for the comedy factor!
		
Click to expand...

I also agree with this!


----------



## Natch (11 September 2010)

niagaraduval said:



			Naturally -Have you never gone out and bought a rug for your horse then or have you always had someone to come and specially make and fit it to your horse?
I disagree with the rug bit, I buy rugs for my horses all the time and obviously some of them fit better than others although they are all labelled (6'3). I go out and buy a rug of this size as thats his size in general. Whats wrong with buying a rug and hoping it will fit ?
Obviously if it was way OTT she wouldn't have put it on and she would have had a general idea on what size the pony needed before bringing it. That pony looked lovely and snug in it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be daft, of course I go out and buy a specific size and hope it will fit  But I also know the individual horse, and that Robinsons's own will rub shoulders, and Derby house's will rub mane out.Weather beeta will slip back and rambo are good. (horse obviously had expensive tastes )

Admittedly I don't recall it in great detail, but I think it was her new own brand, so presumably she wouldn't know whether it came up big or tight or what, and as it was a new pone she wouldn't know how the different brands sit on him. IIRC she held up the rug next to him and pronounced it must fit - it ws the grooms who put it on and were adjusting buckles and the way it sat to work out if it really was a good fit for him or not.

I know, that alone is being very finicky, but put together with the rest of the program I really didn't think she had much horse sense beyond the saddle.


----------

